# new betta and bubblenests..



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I went to get my marble boy Zuko a tank to match the rest of the guys today and I was so proud of myself.. I saw bettas but I didn't buy any! But then dun dun dun dah!! From inside a tiny little cup two eyes peered at me. I went closer and saw a betta, no colour on his body, laying on the cup bottom, his cup was clear but the water smelled terrible.. I put my finger on the glass and he perked up instantly! Fins clamped he made his way to my finger to say hi and I knew at that moment, "screw pride, I'm taking you home. " 
I don't have a name for him yet, my boyfriend is going to name him :3 He let me go back for him even though he refused to let me get him the first time. He even bought me the little ceramic bridge for his tank! I wuv him <3

He's so thin! Apparently they weren't feeding him.. Idk why, idiots! X(
Anyway, pics of new tanks, bubblenests and betta (Ignore the cement, I'm planning something lol!)





























Tranny's new masterpiece









Zuko's new digs yellow theme  It brings out his blue :3









Chunker's new home! 2.5 gallon storage container, she loves it!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Awwww, poor skinny little guy! I'm glad you brought him home, he looks like he really needed one...I bet he colors up really nicely for you ;-)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm hoping he turns red, I want a red guy soo bad >w<
He's really sweet, he gave me this look at the store like," Please take me home, lady :<" I just couldn't say no!


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

What a cute little face  he looks like he will get tons of colors.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm hoping to fatten him up real good! Muahaha.. Can you imagine they didn't feed him at all? I think I had seen him 2 weeks ago and he was perfectly healthy! >.>


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Aw, I think he's either going to be red or a Red Cambo. Pretty little dude, fighter


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks diablo! I hope he's red XD *fingers crossed* He's still clampy though, I'm worried, he's as tiny as Tranny, about an inch... :<


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He's. So. Skinny. I had to look twice to see him, he's so tiny. He does look so sad, like a little street urchin who can't believe he just found a good home. What a cutie, you did the right thing, Fighter. But your grandma's gonna hit the ceiling.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Awwwwwwww! He's soooo cute!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I know, he's emaciated! I can see the outline of his skull! I'm feeding him a little every few hours and he's the only one who gets a heater in this weather, its not heater season yet lol! He scared me by lying on the bottom all clampy for a bit but he seems ok after I put in the heater... Grandma hasn't realised yet hehe, I've concentrated so many tanks in one side of the room, one or two more don't really make a difference visually


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow he's so small and skinny! I can't wait till he colors up for you! I would love to see pics of him then.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll be sure to put them up, my camera never stays away from my bettas lol!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

My boyfriend named him Mao because he's red lol! Well he might turn blue but his fins are so eye catching 
He's coloured up a bit today, I've been feeding him small amounts every 4-5 hours.. He's getting that blue scaling a lot of reds have but his red isn't in yet... At least it's something! 

e's extremely communicative for an abused fishy.. My other rescues took a week to a month to get used to me, he would come up to the glass even at the store, yesterday he was lying on the floor of the tank but still came up to say hi to me . He eats like he'll never eat again, you can see why -__- and he even eats off my fingers and follows them lol! He's a sweetie!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Awww <3 What a little lover.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Isn't he ? :3


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Awww. It's good that he's eating.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He loves to eat! I have no idea why they never fed him, the %^$#%*(^$s!!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

People are lazy and stupid. At Petco, they feed their bettas once or twice.. a week!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That is sick! These fish are too hardy for their own good, sometimes I wish they were really delicate and/or could live together.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Poor Mao, he looks like a swimming twig he's so skinny. I agree, I wish they weren't so hardy too. Then people couldn't say, "But my betta lived for five years in a bowl and I never changed the water." GRRR. I bet people who say those kinds of things could live in a prison cell for five years if no one ever cleaned it out but they wouldn't be happy or healthy. Poor fishies, they can't complain about their horrible treatment.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I know  All they can do is give chums like us looks that make us spiral into guilt trips if we don't buy them.. Nature's gift to bettas: Guilt tripping


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It works. It works all too well, doesn't it? I've taken so many betta guilt trips, I think I'm a frequent flier. I'm glad you got him though, he needs you.


----------



## BETTA DET (Jul 29, 2011)

Dont feed him too much. Give him a little food twice a day. He was starved and his guts wont be able to handle the same amount of food as a regular cared for fish. I know it sounds mean, but it works the same for people and any other animal. You have to work him back slowly. Too much too fast can do him more harm than good. Good luck I hope he gets healthy soon.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, yes, Betta Det is absolutely right. That's what I did with Scooter when he was so skinny. Little and often. Except even though he's fat now, Scooter still expects to be fed every four hours and is disappointed that it's been cut back to three times a day. :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup, that's what I'm doing.. It's like here are 2 tiny bloodworms, see you in 4 hours! Lol! The first day I fed him only once just to get his system going, then yesterday 3 times, today I'm going for 4... 

They all need me, I want them all!! T-T


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Be strong, Fighter, be strong! We *sob* can't save them all.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Holds hands for support* Yes I know! One day, I hope I can do more though!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

We'll start an international foundation, get famous people to do telethons and donate loads of money.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I wonder if there are any celebs that love bettas  Just general curiosity... I doubt they would have time to take care of one right? Anyway lunch time! Lol! See you later Sakura


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Enjoy lunch, Fighter!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Awwwh, the poor guy 

Are red ones rare in india? The seem to be the most common ones I see at walmart/petco.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nah, they're the most common ones along with blue but I never had one lol! At the time I didn't care about colour though, I thought he might be Cambodian... I just wanted him outta there :<


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, I generally dont care what they look like either. The only one I got that was based on looks is sanoske who is metallic green with yellow HM.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, he's purdy *drools* The only ones I got for looks were... The two new girls (the huge ones) and the marble guy :3 Rest have all been because I felt bad for them except for Peaches, she was just so perky! I got her for free though


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Someone's eally colouring up!*

Day3:
Mao eats like a piggy! If I feed him freeze dried worms, he will eat the crumbly bits that my other bettas turn their noses to lol!










Whenever he sees me, he starts looking up at the surface thinking I'm going to fee him! I've created a monster XD









He follows my fingers and tries to bite, already XD He's a curious little guy, following around the siphon tube while I clean his tank :shock:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He looks like he's going to be red. Red with some blue on his body.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm liking the blue speckles he's getting, they look like sequins .


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Red with blue sequins. He sounds like a figure skater.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He has the body of one too XD I could have named him after one too! Too bad I gave the bf the job of naming him X(


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, a controversial dictator with a round face and the fish named after him is as skinny as a bloodworm. :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I know!! DX His reasons were, 1. He looks like an old chinese man, 2. He's red, 3. The only other name I can think of is Red :roll:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Maybe you should name the rest of the fish you get. :lol: With all due respect to your bf, of course. :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't think I'm any better XD Read my sig recently? Lol! But yes, definitely no more dictators! I gave him the honour this time because he got him for me, I didn't have any cash on me, so technically he is his rescue 
He didn't even want to get him, he doesn't feel for anything smaller than a mouse but he saw how much I wanted the poor guy and caved XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's sweet of him. Good thing you're bigger than a mouse. ;-)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

XD Seriously!
He wants a flowehorn (you know because its a big scary man fish), I hate those, hopefully space WILL be an issue lol!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'd love flowerhorns if they didn't have that goshawful hump on their heads. But yes, despite being named "flower" horns, they are manly, mean fish.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I hate that hump too.. I always wonder what if it gets too big and explodes :shock:
Every dude in my city who likes fish would want a flowerhorn or an oscar or a green terror.. See the progression of the names from sissy to manly? XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Exploding humps, hehe. And yet, green terrors are way more peaceful than flowerhorns. :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, I think they name them like this to make sales -__-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think you are very right.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah! Screw pride!!! :d


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> Yeah! Screw pride!!! :d


:lol:


----------

